# ادارة حسابات السوشال ميديا زد عملائك معنا



## نور شوب (24 يناير 2022)

ماعندك وقت ومش عارف كيف تنمي حساباتك في السوشال ميديا وتوصل لعملائك وتزيد مبيعاتك










الوصول تختصر عليك الوقت




وتعطيك عرض في إدارة حساباتك في السوشال ميديا وضمان الوصول لأكبر عدد ممكن من عملائك المحتملين










فقط اختر باقتك








إدارة حساب استقرام لاصحاب المشاريع الصغيره منتج أو خدمه باقات مخفضه






تشمل الاداره التالي









تصاميم الجرافيك



صناعة المحتوى المناسب لعملائك 



بناء هويه بصريه لجذب العملاء 



كتابة بايو احترافي تدفع العميل لعمل فولو



تصميم طقم هايلايت احترافي



التفاعل في الاستوري لزيادة معدل الزيارات



إلتفاعل بالها شتاقات 



التفاعل بالإيكات



انشاء مقاطع ريلز لزيادة العملاء المحتملين



متابعة الحساب والرد على التعليقات 



إدارة الاعلانات المموله


__________فقط اختر باقتك_________ 























































 قم بالتواصل واتس واختر باقتك




‏للتواصل واتس / 0556180315
___________________


----------

